# Ski Sundown (night): Friday, 2/22/2008



## Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

Right now there's a 60% chance of snow Friday into Satruday, according to NOAA. I might be down for a night session in the snow Friday night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 19, 2008)

50/50.  Depending on what we are expecting for snow I will see if its worth it to ask for the wife's permission.  This is going to be so much easier when the little bugger can rip on skis.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 19, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> This is going to be so much easier when the little bugger can rip on skis.



You are so right about that.  I'm going to Sundown tonight for racing & to just get some turns in but I'm taking my 14-year old son & 2 of his buddies with me.  My 9-year old son may also join us.  There's no way my wife was going to object to that.  In fact, she encouraged me to go becasue now she has one (maybe 2) less child on school vacation to deal with this afternoon/tonight.  Your time will come.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 19, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> You are so right about that.  I'm going to Sundown tonight for racing & to just get some turns in but I'm taking my 14-year old son & 2 of his buddies with me.  My 9-year old son may also join us.  There's no way my wife was going to object to that.  In fact, she encouraged me to go becasue now she has one (maybe 2) less child on school vacation to deal with this afternoon/tonight.  Your time will come.



I'll be there working, maybe skiing tonight.  Keep an eye out and say hi if you see me.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'll be there working, maybe skiing tonight.  Keep an eye out and say hi if you see me.



Will do, Brian.  Hopefully, the conditions will be good despite all that nasty rain we got.  It'll be good to just get out & make some turns.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm probably going to be working there Friday night.  There's a good chance that I'll be able to get out early though...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

In (most likely)


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Still hoping for some fresh snow Friday night. And praying for bumps on Temptor (not holding my breath though).


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Even if there aren't any bumps on Temptor, I will be happy with just getting out. I've gotten a whopping 2 ski days in in February, and the third was looking to be with the nephews. While it's fun to watch them have fun, at the same time... it's not so fun


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

*Temptor!!!*

Temptor gets seeded tonight!!! They will start at the sun deck skier's left. The lower (steeper) part of temptor will be top-coated with snowmaking tonight as well. Let's pray for some natural snow on Friday for our ski-in session Friday night!!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Temptor gets seeded tonight!!! They will start at the sun deck skier's left. The lower (steeper) part of temptor will be top-coated with snowmaking tonight as well. Let's pray for some natural snow on Friday for our ski-in session Friday night!!! Woohoo!!!


YES!!! Now I'm going to have problems making it thru work until then. Great news!!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Unfortunately im out on this one.......Glad they are seeding temptor.....Im gonna be up sunday if anyone else is

steve


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Unfortunately im out on this one.......Glad they are seeding temptor.....Im gonna be up sunday if anyone else is
> 
> steve



Might do Monday afternoon...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

*Operation: TEMPTOR*

Update from Chris on the bumps:



> The bumps are in. They run from the sundeck to the end of Temptor.
> There is a short groomed spot for about 40-50ft where the trail is too
> narrow to maneuver the groomer. That spot should bump up naturally with
> some good skiing.
> ...



Sweet!!! The Ex bumps were pretty beat. Won't miss those in the least.

I am so psyched for Temptor bumps. We were commenting last night on how nice the pitch is there for rocking the piles! The comp is going to be fun and finally, we have a trail with some pitch which will get some nice sun. We're going to get in some rad spring bump sessions at the mighty Ski Sundown!!!

It also looks like a potential for up to 8" of snow tomorrow into tomorrow night. Here's an excerpt from the latest NOAA discussion:



> WE BELIEVE SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOWFALL ARE LIKELY FROM
> THE CAPITAL REGION SOUTH...WHERE THE BEST BAROCLINIC ZONE WILL BE.
> OUR CONFIDENCE IS NOT GREAT ENOUGH FOR A WATCH FOR 7" OR MORE IN 12
> HOURS OR...9" OR MORE IN 24 HOURS /12Z FRI TO 12Z SAT/. WE ARE
> ...



3/4" of liquid at 10:1 or 12:1 ratios might result in a healthy dumping of snow. Perfect to topcoat over the bumps. We should have legit moguls within a day or too. With that said, these suckers need to be skied in. I might actually try to get there in the mid to late afternoon tomorrow and ski until my legs fail. Who's with me?!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I might actually try to get there in the mid to late afternoon tomorrow and ski until my legs fail. Who's with me?!


 
I plan on trying to be skiing by 6pm, traffic not with standing.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I plan on trying to be skiing by 6pm, traffic not with standing.



Roads are going to be rough at that time. Try to avoid Hartford traffic at all costs.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

So as not to burn any more bridges between Greg and me, there's a strong possibility I'll show my ugly face on Friday.  What about Chris and Pat?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Yup, not missing much with the Ex bumps being gone, psyched to see how Temptor came out!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> So as not to burn any more bridges between Greg and me, there's a strong possibility I'll show my ugly face on Friday.  What about Chris and Pat?



Nice! Being freshly seeded, the bumps will be all sort of funk, but we could definitely use your skills to ski them in. Powder on top is going to help. Drag that gangly long-haired kid down with you...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> With that said, these suckers need to be skied in. I might actually try to get there in the mid to late afternoon tomorrow and ski until my legs fail. Who's with me?!



Hmmm... Maybe I could do a half day at my real job and get some good turns in before having to work at Sundown... :idea:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Roads are going to be rough at that time. Try to avoid Hartford traffic at all costs.


 
I think I'm going to try Rt 20 to Rt 219 this time. Figure it can't take any longer than last time. Almost six weeks since I last skied, hope I remember how.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Update from Chris on the bumps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhg, I'd love to, but I'm already shufflin' my whole day around to make Friday night work. I have to be in Hartford at 4:30 'til around 5:30-6:00, so the earliest evils will get there is probably 6-6:30.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hmmm... Maybe I could do a half day at my real job and get some good turns in before having to work at Sundown... :idea:



My plan. Except that I'll continue to ski while you start working... :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> So as not to burn any more bridges between Greg and me, there's a strong possibility I'll show my ugly face on Friday.  What about Chris and Pat?



I'm 99% in.  I mentioned it to the wife and she didn't throw anything at me.  Not to mention I'll be scoring Daddy points on Saturday morning for watching the little guy while she goes to dance class.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

BEEEEETLE! Why ain'choo signed up for dem der bump competitions!? You rip man!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hmmm... Maybe I could do a half day at my real job and get some good turns in before having to work at Sundown... :idea:



WIth the formidable weather rolling in tomorrow I will probably work from home.  If that is the case I might be able to get to Sundown earlier than 6.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> WIth the formidable weather rolling in tomorrow I will probably work from home.  If that is the case I might be able to get to Sundown earlier than 6.



Hint for anyone heading up via Route 8 - go up to the end of the highway and take 44 over from Winsted. That hill up 202 in Torrington will be a nightmare tomorrow.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> BEEEEETLE! Why ain'choo signed up for dem der bump competitions!? You rip man!


 
Ka-zun-height! Wish I shared your opinion. My wife is going away for the weekend THAT weekend. Of course if something changes....?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> WIth the formidable weather rolling in tomorrow I will probably work from home.  If that is the case I might be able to get to Sundown earlier than 6.



Make sure you turn your defroster on this time...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hint for anyone heading up via Route 8 - go up to the end of the highway and take 44 over from Winsted. That hill up 202 in Torrington will be a nightmare tomorrow.



Yup.  I have switched over to that route full time.  Its nice when you get on 219 and there are no cars in your way.  Zoom zoom, even in the Jeep.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

So I'm guessing 291 -> 20 -> 219 is the way to go from the East?  I think that's how I went last time...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Make sure you turn your defroster on this time...



I might just strap your a^% to the top of the Jeep and have you manually wipe my windshield.  ;-)

PS - The defroster was on but wasn't doing jack.... or jill.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> So I'm guessing 291 -> 20 -> 219 is the way to go from the East?  I think that's how I went last time...



Not sure.  Those hicks from NW CT will have to chime in. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

*Recon Mission for severine*

Hey Carrie - how about you be a dear and load the kids up in the car for a drive? We could use some stoke. Maybe some telephoto pics of Temptor from the base deck?

Only if the knee is up to it of course...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hey Carrie - how about you be a dear and load the kids up in the car for a drive? We could use some stoke. Maybe some telephoto pics of Temptor from the base deck?
> 
> Only if the knee is up to it of course...



Greg's pimp hand must be so strong.  He even sends his friend's wives out on missions. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg's pimp hand must be so strong.  He even sends his friend's wives out on missions. ;-)



Easy buddy. This is important stuff!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh...and go send Amy to pick me up a 12-er of IPA...


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hey Carrie - how about you be a dear and load the kids up in the car for a drive? We could use some stoke. Maybe some telephoto pics of Temptor from the base deck?
> 
> Only if the knee is up to it of course...





Grassi21 said:


> Greg's pimp hand must be so strong.  He even sends his friend's wives out on missions. ;-)


:blink:

What's funny is that I was on pg 3 of this thread when the phone rings... Brian asking if I saw your request. :lol:

I could use the peace and quiet of a car ride.  Haven't worked since last Friday so I've had no escape from the kids.  I'll head up.  Just wrap my knee up and ice it before I go.  Lots of ibuprofen.  It'll probably be a couple of hours before I have any results though.



Greg said:


> Oh...and go send Amy to pick me up a 12-er of IPA...


While you're at it, I could use a bottle of tequila.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Brian - Buy flowers tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hint for anyone heading up via Route 8 - go up to the end of the highway and take 44 over from Winsted. That hill up 202 in Torrington will be a nightmare tomorrow.



what is the best way to Sundown from Hartford?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh...and go send Amy to pick me up a 12-er of IPA...



She is part of a wine club.  She rarely goes to a liquor store these days.  ;-)


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> what is the best way to Sundown from Hartford?



I never come that way cuz I don't live over there, but it seems to me that 91N -> 20 -> 219 might be a good option. Avon/Canton on 44 is going to be as slow as a dead snail tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I never come that way cuz I don't live over there, but it seems to me that 91N -> 20 -> 219 might be a good option. Avon/Canton on 44 is going to be as slow as a dead snail tomorrow.



I'd normally agree,  I'm not so sure in bad weather though.  20 and 219 can be pretty slow going if you get stuck behind someone who's driving slow because of the conditions.  I was getting pretty aggravated when I went that way on my way to MRG last week and the roads weren't even really that bad...  44 will probably be a mess, but at least it's likely to be maintained and there's more opportunities to pass if needed...

I guess you're kinda screwed either way...

If you do go that way just watch out for Marc, who'll also be coming over on 20...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

My vote is 20-219, Tim. We have 4wd and I don't feel like dealing with @#$@$@#$ 44.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My vote is 20-219, Tim. We have 4wd and I don't feel like dealing with @#$@$@#$ 44.



Like I said it's not the road conditions that I'd be concerned about, it's the numb nuts who are going 10MPH the whole way.  Of course, 44 can be a cluster F.  Like I said it can suck either way... 

Good luck.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> My vote is 20-219, Tim. We have 4wd and I don't feel like dealing with @#$@$@#$ 44.


 
That's the way I'm going to try tomorrow night. 44 sucked last time! As long as Mark doesn't cause any accidents, we should be fine.


----------



## Paul (Feb 21, 2008)

44 means dealing with the retards over Avon mtn. I'd suggest either the 91-20-219 idea, or, much longer, 84W>4>179>44 in Collinsville. Still have to go through the suckage that is Farmington, though.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> 44 means dealing with the retards over Avon mtn. I'd suggest either the 91-20-219 idea, or, much longer, 84W>4>179>44 in Collinsville. Still have to go through the suckage that is Farmington, though.



Yar. Avon Mountain, B. That's what I'm worried about.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yar. Avon Mountain, B. That's what I'm worried about.



Yar, OK then, suit yourself... 

I'll make one more suggestion then, take the day off and head over late morning when there should be problems.  You guys should have the bumps skied in pretty well by the time we get there...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

*Winter Storm Warning*

Winter Storm Warning for the Sundown area tomorrow:



> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> ...



Just what we need to prime the new bumps! Be careful traveling everybody!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> What's funny is that I was on pg 3 of this thread when the phone rings... Brian asking if I saw your request. :lol:
> 
> I could use the peace and quiet of a car ride.  Haven't worked since last Friday so I've had no escape from the kids.  I'll head up.  Just wrap my knee up and ice it before I go.  Lots of ibuprofen.  It'll probably be a couple of hours before I have any results though.



I have confirmation that Operation Bump Surveillance was a success.  Pictures should be en route to headquarters shortly...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

*Roll Call Time*

So far it's:

Me
Brian (for a while)
Grassi
Beetlenut
The Evils
Marc

Who else is in?



bvibert said:


> I have confirmation that Operation Bump Surveillance was a success.  Pictures should be en route to headquarters shortly...



Well done, sev! :beer:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well done, sev! :beer:



never, and i mean NEVER, reveal your source soldier.



i may be there.  Cant believe i'm debating bailing on vermont to ski connecticut.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> never, and i mean NEVER, reveal your source soldier.
> 
> 
> 
> i may be there.  Cant believe i'm debating bailing on vermont to ski connecticut.



Smoke crack much?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Smoke crack much?




seriously right?

but think about this.  If i go to vermont, it'll be killington with my brother cause he has a gift card only for killington.  killington is basically a groomed ice-cube from the reports i'm reading AND they aint gettin squat out of this storm.  Or i can save the gas/money/time/aggrivation and ski 6-10" of fresh on top of brand new bumps.  I know killington wont have anything resembling a decent bump run and the trees sound very iffy at best.  

what would marc do?


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Winter Storm Warning for the Sundown area tomorrow:
> Just what we need to prime the new bumps! Be careful traveling everybody!


 
Should keep the crowds down. Can't wait to hit Hartford at the height of lunacy!



> i may be there. Cant believe i'm debating bailing on vermont to ski connecticut.


 
Not sure I could. I'm just saying, Vermont and all.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> what would marc do?



he would touch a goat in an inappropriate way, duh...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> seriously right?
> 
> but think about this.  If i go to vermont, it'll be killington with my brother cause he has a gift card only for killington.  killington is basically a groomed ice-cube from the reports i'm reading AND they aint gettin squat out of this storm.  Or i can save the gas/money/time/aggrivation and ski 6-10" of fresh on top of brand new bumps.  I know killington wont have anything resembling a decent bump run and the trees sound very iffy at best.
> 
> what would marc do?



Sounds to me like you've already rationalized all this in your head. See you tomorrow, soldier!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Should keep the crowds down. Can't wait to hit Hartford at the height of lunacy!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I could. I'm just saying, Vermont and all.



I know but groomers bore the living snot out of me regardless of how long they are.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> seriously right?
> 
> but think about this.  If i go to vermont, it'll be killington with my brother cause he has a gift card only for killington.  killington is basically a groomed ice-cube from the reports i'm reading AND they aint gettin squat out of this storm.  Or i can save the gas/money/time/aggrivation and ski 6-10" of fresh on top of brand new bumps.  I know killington wont have anything resembling a decent bump run and the trees sound very iffy at best.
> 
> what would marc do?



Go to Sundown Friday night and then to K-Mart on Saturday... duh.... 

Then let us know which was better... :idea:


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> he would touch a goat in an inappropriate way, duh...



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Go to Sundown Friday night and then to K-Mart on Saturday... duh....
> 
> Then let us know which was better... :idea:




some of us have wives' who don't quite understand the skiing addiction like your wife does.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> some of us have wives' who don't quite understand the skiing addiction like your wife does.



Bummer....  Well I aint sharing!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> I know but groomers bore the living snot out of me regardless of how long they are.


 
Didn't know VT wasn't getting any of goods. I'm already thinking of things to tell my wife when she asks me why in the world I am going to go out and drive several hours in a winter storm. Maybe she won't notice!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> some of us have wives' who don't quite understand the skiing addiction like your wife does.



So much so that some doofus on an internet forum can convince her to load up her two small children in the car, drive 25 minutes, and for no other reason than to take a photo of a ski trail that said doofus is going to be skiing tomorrow anyway, bum knee and all.

You got yourself a good one, B! :beer:


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> some of us have wives' who don't quite understand the skiing addiction like your wife does.


 
I have one of those too!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

I say we spend the night over in the mini park again.  Soome killer lines to be had over there.  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I say we spend the night over in the mini park again.  Soome killer lines to be had over there.  ;-)



I'm not even sure how to respond to that...  After scoping it out last night, you _know_ that Papoose is going to be killer!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I say we spend the night over in the mini park again.  Soome killer lines to be had over there.  ;-)





bvibert said:


> I'm not even sure how to respond to that...  After scoping it out last night, you _know_ that Papoose is going to be killer!



Knock yourselves out. I'll be getting my fair share of Sundown green circles on Saturday...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm not even sure how to respond to that...  After scoping it out last night, you _know_ that Papoose is going to be killer!



Just watch out for those sidlers.  They love to sneak up on people on Papoose.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Knock yourselves out. I'll be getting my fair share of Sundown green circles on Saturday...



You and the daugter will have a nice surface to play on this Saturday.


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I say we spend the night over in the mini park again.  Soome killer lines to be had over there.  ;-)



Hey if there are soft landings I'm down with a few runs through the park.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey if there are soft landings I'm down with a few runs through the park.



You would enjoy the park on Stinger.  But the mini park is over in the learning area.  Brian and Greg were testing out there steeze last night for a few runs.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey if there are soft landings I'm down with a few runs through the park.



FYI, the mini park he speaks of is in the beginner area and consists of a box thingy and a small jump...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey if there are soft landings I'm down with a few runs through the park.



But now that I think about it, you would probably have a blast on Stinger.  They have some huge arse jumps built up.  Quite impressive for CT.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey if there are soft landings I'm down with a few runs through the park.



If you consider something that resembles concrete soft, go for it. Nothing will pull me away from those bumps tomorrow. Except, of course if we get enough snow before sunset to make Area 51 skiable...



Grassi21 said:


> You would enjoy the park on Stinger.  But the mini park is over in the learning area.  Brian and Greg were testing out there steeze last night for a few runs.



Stinger is insane. Those hits are friggin' huge. Brian and I took one run down Stinger and I gaped over each kicker. Less than credit card air. In fact, no air at all. 



bvibert said:


> FYI, the mini park he speaks of is in the beginner area and consists of a box thingy and a small jump...



I wouldn't even call it a jump.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have confirmation that Operation Bump Surveillance was a success.  Pictures should be en route to headquarters shortly...



Where the hell is Lieutenant Severine? I'm chomping at the bit over here...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

*She's online!*



Greg said:


> Where the hell is Lieutenant Severine? I'm chomping at the bit over here...



Ackk!!! She's online. She's online! I can barely control myself. I think I need to pee.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ackk!!! She's online. She's online! I can barely control myself. I think I need to pee.



If you are going to pee, be sure to do it in the bathroom.  I can't stress this enough.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Where the hell is Lieutenant Severine? I'm chomping at the bit over here...





Greg said:


> Ackk!!! She's online. She's online! I can barely control myself. I think I need to pee.





Grassi21 said:


> If you are going to pee, be sure to do it in the bathroom.  I can't stress this enough.


Agree with Grassi here. 

Working on loading the pics on the PC right now.  Will be posted shortly.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Working on loading the pics on the PC right now.  Will be posted shortly.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ackk!!! She's online. She's online! I can barely control myself. I think I need to pee.


:lol::lol::lol: Funny stuff Greg!!! Sounds like you really need to get out and blow off some steam


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Stoke while I work on resizing (I goofed the first time...too small):


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Stoke while I work on resizing (I goofed the first time...too small):



Look ma, I can fly!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Stoke while I work on resizing (I goofed the first time...too small):



Yippee!!!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Stoke while I work on resizing (I goofed the first time...too small):



I didnt know GSS was coming to sundown.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Alright, here are the pics
















Good view from the deck off the lodge.  I didn't have to even venture onto the snow to get these pics (though I did use 200mm zoom).


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Some dude having a hard time getting down:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

I think I've got wood...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it just me or does it look like they filled in the flatish runout at the bottom of Temptor??  It's probably just angle of pic I guess...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Sev!

Looking good.  I'm looking forward to the beginning and end of Temptor.  The middle section with the pitch is going to teach me a lesson or two.  

How far up did they seed?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is it just me or does it look like they filled in the flatish runout at the bottom of Temptor??



It does look that way....


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> So much so that some doofus on an internet forum can convince her to load up her two small children in the car, drive 25 minutes, and for no other reason than to take a photo of a ski trail that said doofus is going to be skiing tomorrow anyway, bum knee and all.
> 
> You got yourself a good one, B! :beer:


Aw, shucks.   Really I just needed to get out of the house... you guys gave me a good excuse.  The kids are sleeping blissfully in the car now and while that means I have to use the laptop in the driveway, it's worth it. 



bvibert said:


> I think I've got wood...


Doesn't take much, does it?


bvibert said:


> Is it just me or does it look like they filled in the flatish runout at the bottom of Temptor??


Definitely does not look flat.  Seriously nice visibility from the bottom, too.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg must have REALLY had to pee...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Notice how Greg has gone mysteriously quiet all of a sudden.................................

Thanks for the pics Carrie


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Alright, here are the pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...





severine said:


> Some dude having a hard time getting down:



Awesome! Looks like they top coated last night too. Hopefully more snowmaking on those tonight and then the natural tomorrow! 

Weird perspective. Those shots make that section of the trail look a lot shorter than it really is. Nice that they're side to side. Looks like a lot of potential up there.

Thanks Carrie for doing this. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Notice how Greg has gone mysteriously quiet all of a sudden.................................



Maybe he was doing a little more than peeing!!!! uke:


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Maybe he was doing a little more than peeing!!!! uke:



Yeah....like actually working...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah....like actually working...



A likely story... :roll:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Maybe he was sword fighting with Tim and Marc :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Maybe he was sword fighting with Tim and Marc :lol:



If that's what the 1st video is of then I don't want to see it!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Maybe he was sword fighting with Tim and Marc :lol:



Yo!  I'm out.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

But in all seriousness, I am excited to give something steeper like temptor a shot. You guys will probably be lapping me all night, but it'll be a fun challenge anyway


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Maybe he was sword fighting with Tim and Marc :lol:



Very nice.  That is something my wife would say about me.  I think the two of you would get along.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Doesn't take much, does it?



you crack me up.


thanks for the pics.  you should get some kind of reward for doing that.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

Resisting juvenile urge to say something bad....



Grassi21 said:


> Very nice.  That is something my wife would say about me.  I think the two of you would get along.


I think a lot of us on here get along for that exact reason. 

Have fun, guys!  My knee hurt just looking at it.    Ex seems way too wide now without its bumps, that's for sure.


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> thanks for the pics.  you should get some kind of reward for doing that.


Dude, I'm still owed from _Mt. Snow_!  :roll:

One thing... all this time in the car lately has enabled me to listen to a lot of Beastie Boys.  :lol:  Haven't heard them in years but apparently the folks at 104.1 like 'em a lot... :lol:  (Typed while listening to "Girls"... )


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> thanks for the pics.  you should get some kind of reward for doing that.





severine said:


> Dude, I'm still owed from _Mt. Snow_!  :roll:



Yeah, thanks for bringing _that_ up Pat! :-?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> you crack me up.
> 
> 
> thanks for the pics.  you should get some kind of reward for doing that.



Tequila!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Dude, I'm still owed from _Mt. Snow_!  :roll:



wow.  just....wow.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, thanks for bringing _that_ up Pat! :-?



Always glad to be there for ya!


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Always glad to be there for ya!



Enough with the chit chat. You coming tomorrow or what?


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay, that looks like fun.  I don't think I went down Temptor when I was there last year.

Oh yeah, that's cause Nor'easter was the only trail I skied all night...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Enough with the chit chat. You coming tomorrow or what?



Come on Pat.  Marc is in, freshly seeded bumps that need your special touch, and possibly some CT pow.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, Pat! Are you comin or what?!


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, Pat! Are you comin or what?!


I can tell you're already excited that Marc will be there... will you need a new avi if Pat joins in?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> I can tell you're already excited that Marc will be there... will you need a new avi if Pat joins in?



Ewww? Excited about poopy pants? Yuck, yuck, yuck. I'm excited cuz Pat might come :flag:


----------



## severine (Feb 21, 2008)

BTW, speaking of poopy pants...

Brian, is this how your jump looked last night?


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yay, that looks like fun.  I don't think I went down Temptor when I was there last year.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's cause Nor'easter was the only trail I skied all night...



I detect a touch of sarcasm there. It does look a little weak in those pictures, but it's just the angle. The trail is a lot longer than it looks there. And because I too am a geek, I did a bit calculating in Google Earth. The string of Nor'easter bumps was about 700 linear feet. The new bumps start at the same spot apparently, but on skier's left. They then follow the turn down into Temptor, then along the Temptor flats (where there aren't seeds currently), and then they dip down into the steep section of Temptor which you only see a portion of in Carrie's pic. The end of Temptor gradually flattens out. That's about 1,400 linear feet. Throw 6-10" of powder in there and we're golden tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

severine said:


> BTW, speaking of poopy pants...
> 
> Brian, is this how your jump looked last night?



Similar. Brian's was slightly more pathetic... :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I detect a touch of sarcasm there. It does look a little weak in those pictures, but it's just the angle. The trail is a lot longer than it looks there. And because I too am a geek, I did a bit calculating in Google Earth. The string of Nor'easter bumps was about 700 linear feet. The new bumps start at the same spot apparently, but on skier's left. They then follow the turn down into Temptor, then along the Temptor flats (where there aren't seeds currently), and then they dip down into the steep section of Temptor which you only see a portion of in Carrie's pic. The end of Temptor gradually flattens out. That's about 1,400 linear feet. Throw 6-10" of powder in there and we're golden tomorrow.



Actually, as a rare change of pace, there was no sarcasm.  It was just cause that's where the bumps were that night night, not on Temptor.  Actually, I think I did take one run through the park too, but decided agains the massively icy hit.  My knees were taking a beating from the icy bumps as it was.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Icy bumps. That's how we roll... :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 21, 2008)

Phew, well at least I'm warmed up for em.  The bumps at Wachusett last night were like skiin' igloos.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Icy bumps. That's how we roll... :lol:



Sundown fan-boy... ;-)  You have HPD beat.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Sundown fan-boy... ;-)  You have HPD beat.



I'm the Sundown Homer, kid. Brian's the fan-boy.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Yeah, Pat! Are you comin or what?!






Greg said:


> Enough with the chit chat. You coming tomorrow or what?





Grassi21 said:


> Come on Pat.  Marc is in, freshly seeded bumps that need your special touch, and possibly some CT pow.




i do have to talk to my brother again.  we had this planned for a month now.  i know what i want to do however.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

BTW, here is some Temptor stoke from the only other significant dump we had this year:



Lower Temptor footage at 1:12 - 1:24 and from 1:30 to the end of the video, including the credits image. I hope it looks like that tomorrow night!


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 21, 2008)

Stoked!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Icy bumps. That's how we roll... :lol:


 
Amen to that! My knees still hurt from the last time on NE.  Stoked and looking forward to tomorrow night!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Similar. Brian's was slightly more pathetic... :lol:



Thanks for that.  Glad I could entertain you...


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for that.  Glad I could entertain you...



No worries, man. You should be proud that you're even taking air; you probably wouldn't have even thought about it last year.


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2008)

Spoke with jonnypoach this evening. He's going to work the bumps in a bit tonight and might join us again tomorrow night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> Spoke with jonnypoach this evening. He's going to work the bumps in a bit tonight and might join us again tomorrow night.



I think I saw him whip by me as I was walking across the bottom of Gunny tonight...


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

*Say, what?!*

NOAA:



> *Today:* Periods of snow. High near 28. Southeast wind around 6 mph becoming north. Chance of precipitation is 100%. *Total daytime snow accumulation of 3 to 7 inches possible*.
> 
> *Tonight:* Periods of snow, *mainly before 10pm*. Low around 19. North wind between 6 and 9 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. *New snow accumulation of 3 to 5 inches possible.*



Looks like a good chance at a foot. Calling for all snow. I'm working from home this morning and I'm going to head over mid-afternoon and will ski to close. Anyone else going to get an early start? We might have a chance at some woods later this afternoon. Otherwise, sundeck at 7:30 pm?


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> NOAA:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a good chance at a foot. Calling for all snow. I'm working from home this morning and I'm going to head over mid-afternoon and will ski to close. Anyone else going to get an early start? We might have a chance at some woods later this afternoon. Otherwise, sundeck at 7:30 pm?



Hey Greg, word around here is they might let us out at noon.  I'll let you know if they do.  I'll be out there and ready to ski around 2:30 - 3 if they do.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Hey Greg, word around here is they might let us out at noon.  I'll let you know if they do.  I'll be out there and ready to ski around 2:30 - 3 if they do.



Cool. We can explore. Now the question is do I bring the bump skis or the wider mid-fats? What a nice dilemma to have.... :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

Still looks like 6 for the evils, unless I can convince my boss to close the doors ealier. If not, we'll either catch up to you or meet you gusy @ the sundeck at the normal time. 

PAT YOU'RE COMING RIGHT?!!?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2008)

I stayed home today.  I'll be heading out to Sundown in a little while.  I'm planning on using the mid-fats, but the bumpers will be in the car too...


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> PAT YOU'RE COMING RIGHT?!!?



He better. Tonight is going to redefine "radical" :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll should be starting early today as well.  I'm hoping to be on skis around 3.  Maybe a bit earlier....


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> He better. Tonight is going to redefine "radical" :lol:



Dude, I'm still waiting for that screen name change.

Oh, and can't wait to test out the new video. I've already got plans for the movie. I think it's going to need _at least _ eight star wipes


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Dude, I'm still waiting for that screen name change.
> 
> Oh, and can't wait to test out the new video. I've already got plans for the movie. I think it's going to need _at least _ eight star wipes



Did you go to the Homer Simpson school of video editing?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Did you go to the Homer Simpson school of video editing?



FINALLY! Someone gets it :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> FINALLY! Someone gets it :lol:



One of the most quotable characters.  

I think you and hubby should leave work early...  you know because of the roads....  and the snow piling up in New Hartford.

Gonna be fun today!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2008)

I think I am in since no work today, hopefully someone can put up a road report after lunch for that neck of the woods since my car is far from being the best in the snow.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> One of the most quotable characters.
> 
> I think you and hubby should leave work early...  you know because of the roads....  and the snow piling up in New Hartford.
> 
> Gonna be fun today!



I'd love to, but I have some obligations today... gonna try and make it out around 2 or 3though... we'll see


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'd love to, but I have some obligations today... gonna try and make it out around 2 or 3though... we'll see



See you then!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/



> Temptor (with moguls)



That's beautiful sight! Dotty's touting the bumps on the snow phone as well as the mogul comp. :lol:


----------



## Mikey1 (Feb 22, 2008)

I will probably be there this afternoon. Will look for you guys on Temptor. Pictures look nice!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

Mikey1 said:


> I will probably be there this afternoon. Will look for you guys on Temptor. Pictures look nice!



We're going to do two meet-ups at the sundeck - one at 4 pm and another at 7:30 pm.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

I really hope we can make the one at 4!


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I really hope we can make the one at 4!



If we get enough snow between now and then, we might go "exploring"...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> If we get enough snow between now and then, we might go "exploring"...



Nice!


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, I'm outta here at 1... so I'll be making the 4 pm meet up.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2008)

I should be on skis by 1:30 if anyone is going to be there earlier than 4 look for me...


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm leaving within 20 minutes. See you all this afternoon/tonight and drive safe!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2008)

2:15 I'm headin out now. With any luck, I should see you guys around 4:30!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 22, 2008)

go get some guys.  Drive super super careful.  (duh)  the highway  (91) was a total mess.  1/2 inch of packed snow ontop of ice from this morning.  nasty stuff.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 22, 2008)

We're on the way now. Have fun @ beast u traitor!


----------

